# Ariens snowblower vs competition comparison vid



## gas_powered (Oct 6, 2010)

Some guy uploaded a video of an Ariens snowbower vs two other brands. The difference in the distance they throw the snow is very very noticeable.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Any idea what the other two brands are? I'm definitely going to look into a few of Ariens models for when I pick up a new snowblower.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't at all question Ariens capabilities, but it kind of looks like the machine on the right is larger and probably has more engine.
Anyone agree?


----------



## gas_powered (Oct 6, 2010)

A lot of people questioned him about that on his Youtube page. Apparently the main difference between the the 3 models is the Ariens snowblower has a faster impeller speed and longer chute but all 3 have around the same power. I'm not an expert on this so I can't verify whether thats true or not.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

We will have to see how mine works when we get some snow. I just got it over the summer and have not used it yet. It has a 13 HP engine and sure moves a lot of air sitting there in the garage with the augers going.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, that's an awesome snowblower there! Be sure to let us know how it does in snow.


----------

